# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Mendime mbi Konkursin - Pas mbylljes 2007

## Fiori

Rregullat përfundimtare për konkursin letrar, *Albasoul* : 

*1.* Konkursi do të ketë dy ndarje

	Poezi
	Prozë
*2.* Për shkak të kohës së kufizuar romanet nuk do të marrin pjesë në konkurs. Krijuesit janë të mirëpritur t'i dërgojnë krijimet e këtij zhanri për publikim tek Forumi Shqiptar dhe Albasoul.

*3.* Krijimet për konkurs nuk duhet të kenë qënë të botuara më parë në internet apo print. 

*4.* Në nq se stafi i forumit të letërsisë konstaton se krijimet janë të vjedhura apo kanë qënë të publikuara më parë, pjesmarrësit do të skualifikohen. Gjithashtu pjestarët që dërgojnë shkrime të kopjuara do të përjashtohen nga forumi.

*5.* Konkursi fillon në datën 4 Dhjetor, deri atëherë stafi do të presë krijimet për pjesmarrje. _(Data këtu u shty për tu dhënë pak më shumë kohë krijuesve)_ 

*6.* Nq se një ndarje për konkurim ka më pak se tre krijime, ajo ndarje do të hiqet nga konkurrimi.

*7.* Çmimet do të vendosen në bazë të pjesmarrjes, në datën 4 Dhjetor. Deri në atë kohë ne do të dimë sa krijues janë të interesuar për këtë konkurs.

*8.* Fituesit do të shpallen më 25 Dhjetor.

*9.* Krijimet për pjesmarrje mund të dërgohen në adresën webmaster@forumishqiptar.com

*10.* Nga data 25 nëntor deri në datën 24 dhjetor krijimet do të publikohen në forum në mënyrë anonime.

*11.* Emrat/pseudonimet e fituesve dhe pjesmarrësve do të publikohen në datën 25 Dhjetor.  

*12.* Krijuesit mund të zgjedhin t'i dërgojnë krijimet e tyre nën një pseudonim. Në këto raste nq se krijuesit fitojnë çmim, krijimet e tyre nuk do të publikohen në revista apo gazeta.

*13.* Një krijues mund të konkurojë në të dyja ndarjet vetëm me nga një krijim për secilën.

*14.* Krijuesit mund të vlerësojnë krijimet në forum, por vlerësimet e tyre nuk do të merren parasysh nq se ata vlerësojnë veten.

*15.* Të gjithë vizitorët e regjistruar do të kenë të drejtën e një vote për ndarje. Vizitorët do të jenë dhe vetë juria e konkursit.

*16.* Krijimet që kanë për qëllim abuzimet e rregullave të forumit Shqiptar dhe Internetit në përgjithsi, si dhe ato krijime të cilat kualifikohen si propaganduese, raciste apo degjeneruese ndaj një grupi të caktuar shoqëror, do të skualifikohen nga konkurrimi. 

*17.* Nq se gjatë konkurimit një nga këto rregulla shkelet, krijuesit do të eliminohen.


Ky konkurs dhe pjesmarrja në të është krejtësisht në dorën e vizitorëve të forumit. Pjestarët e stafit të letërsisë gëzojnë të drejtën e anullimit të këtij konkursi nq se pjesmarrja është e vogël ose krijimet nuk kanë seriozitetin e duhur.

----------


## Brari

cka ndodhur mendova nje dizaj qe spo hedh kush me krijime te reja..
hmm.. tani e kuptova..
qetsi para stuhise..
krijuesit jan ulur e po shkruajne..

suksese..

----------


## Dita

Brari, mos i ngaterro te interesuarit. Shkrimet *duhet te dergohen ne adresen e webmaster-it (pra administratores Fiori)* dhe jo te vendosen ne forum. Lexoje me vemendje sa ka shkruar ajo ne postimin e vet.

----------


## Fiori

Deri sot vetëm tre shkrime për ndarjen e 'Poezisë' kanë ardhur në adresën tonë. Do ju lutesha që në titullin e mesazhit tuaj të vendosit diçka në lidhje me krijimin që po dërgoni, sepse në adresë të webmaster vijnë më shumë se 40 mesazhe në ditë, e unë kontrolloj vetëm ato që kanë emrin tim si titull në mesazh, ose kanë diçka si 'Krijimi im për konkursin'...

Siç e përmenda dhe më lart, nq se krijuesit nuk do të shprehin ndonjë interesim të madh për konkursin, konkursi do të anullohet.


Përshëndetje

----------


## Pratolini

Kur vjen puna per te share njeri tjetrin, apo per te vazhduar disa pseudo-poezi te tipit : pse me ike un te doja, hajde kthehu pse s me do, te gjithe jane gati te kakarisin ketu. 
Sot qe ju jepet nje mundesi reale per nje konkurim miqesor mbi te gjitha ku te mbizoteroje niveli, deshira per te mesuar realisht nga arti i njeri-tjetrit, na qenkerkan vetem tre vete.

Nejse si te doni beni ! Per t'ju dhene nje "mesim" te mire une jam i mendimit qe edhe me tre krijime, konkursi i poezise te behet. Ne kushte shume te papershtatshme por te behet. E nderkohe "krijuesit" tane te jene te qete te "krijojne" dhe prodhojne art pasi e gjithe kjo te kete mbaruar. Ku krijuesja jone te na vazhdoje : jo kthehu mos me ik, more mik more mik !

Respekte nga Pratolini !

----------


## DI_ANA

Edhe une mbeshtes mendimin e Pratolinit...

Konkursi le te behet sado te pakta te jene krijimet.
As une nuk arrij te kuptoj pse kaq pak krijime ne nje kohe ku ketu ka shume njerez te talentuar.
Ju bej thirrje te gjitheve duke ju kerkuar te merrni pjese ne kete konkurs dhe mos kini frike te gjykoheni,eshte thjesht diçka miqesore...nuk jemi poete te vertete,por shume nga nga ju mund te behen nje dite!Edhe nqs jo,mjafton deshira dhe kenaqesia e shkrimit!

respekte

----------


## mondishall

Pse alarmoheni per pjesemarrjen? Konkursi vazhdon dhe mund te ndodhe ne vazhdim vershim krijimesh. Une shpresoj qe kjo do ndodhe, pasi sic konstatoi me pare Brari, vihet re nje ndalim ne vend i temave te krijuesve. Pra, dicka ose gatuhet, ose eshte gatuar dhe po piqet, ose po cohet kete cast ne konkurs. As pjesemarrja nuk tregon cilesi, as mospjesemarrja, mungese deshire apo mosbesim ne aftesite krijuese. Per mua ky Forum eshte nje lloj konkursi i perhershem dhe te them te drejten, ne cdo cast kur shkruaj dicka ketu, me duket vetja si ne provim, para komisionit me te larmishem forumist.

----------


## albunkers

Si ta di une qe e keni marre krijimin tim qe e kam nisur qe gati 10 dite me pare ?
a nuk do te ishte me mire sikur te kisha marre nje konfirmim qe krijimi yt , arriti ,,, pranohet spranohet etj,,, ose e tregoni ne forum qe vetem krjimiet qe plotesojne kriteret do te konfirmohen a dicka te tille se keshtu nuk merret gje vesh...
gjith te mirat dhe suksese krijuesve....

----------


## Pratolini

> Si ta di une qe e keni marre krijimin tim qe e kam nisur qe gati 10 dite me pare ?
> a nuk do te ishte me mire sikur te kisha marre nje konfirmim qe krijimi yt , arriti ,,, pranohet spranohet etj,,, ose e tregoni ne forum qe vetem krjimiet qe plotesojne kriteret do te konfirmohen a dicka te tille se keshtu nuk merret gje vesh...
> gjith te mirat dhe suksese krijuesve....



Per kete ke te drejte heathcliff ! Edhe une sugjeroj qe moderatoret te dergojne nje sms konfirmimi tek te gjithe pjesemarresit qe dergojne krijimet e tyre. 

Fior, me ty e kam ! :P

----------


## Fiori

Në fakt unë kam dërguar përgjigje për ato krijime që kam marrë. Ata persona që i kam kontaktuar e dinë vetë _(për këto gjërat sekrete nuk ma pret fare mëndja )_. Mesazhi thotë :

'E morëm krijimin tuaj. Faleminderit për pjesmarrjen në Konkursin Letrar Albasoul. 

Suksese'

Do ju hedh dhe një sy krijimeve dhe adresave elektronike, mund të ketë ndodhur dhe ndonjë 'difekt teknik' nq se nuk keni marrë përgjigje. Po filloj tu dërgoj përgjigje dhe te kutia e mesazheve private në forum, që të jem e sigurt që e morrët përgjigjen. Gjithashtu keni parasysh që të shkruani diçka në lidhje me konkursin tek subjekti i mesazhit.


Përshëndetje

----------


## Palma

> Edhe une mbeshtes mendimin e Pratolinit...
> 
> Konkursi le te behet sado te pakta te jene krijimet.
> As une nuk arrij te kuptoj pse kaq pak krijime ne nje kohe ku ketu ka shume njerez te talentuar.
> Ju bej thirrje te gjitheve duke ju kerkuar te merrni pjese ne kete konkurs dhe mos kini frike te gjykoheni,eshte thjesht diçka miqesore...nuk jemi poete te vertete,por shume nga nga ju mund te behen nje dite!Edhe nqs jo,mjafton deshira dhe kenaqesia e shkrimit!
> 
> respekte



Mendoj qe eshte krijuar nje pershtypje e gabuar, ne lidhje me konkuruesit.
Qe krijimet nuk kane arritur ende (ose nuk ka ende nje numer te konsiderueshem), mendoj qe tregon te kunderten. Te pakten per mua! 

Interesimi eshte me i madh, por njehkohesisht kerkohet nje prezantim dinjtoz. Pra, indirekt...ne vleresojme kete konkurs ne maksimum, edhe pa  e derguar ende krijimin. Eshte si puna e nje provimi, qe kur ke nje kohe te caktuar (e zeme 45 minuta) do t´a shfrytezoje ate kohe deri ne fund, madje do i hidhje dhe nje sy perserites...per te pare nese gjithcka ishte ne rregull.
Me pas  fleta dorezohet, duke respektuar vleresimin.

Ndaj mendoj, qe nuk ka vend per "thirrje". Arti i te shkruarit eshte thjesht deshire dhe pasion.Kete gje e dime mire te gjithe ne, qe lexojme apo shkruajme ketu.

Pershendetje edhe nga une!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> .Ndaj mendoj, qe nuk ka vend per "thirrje".....esht deshire dhe pasion.Kete gje e dime mire te gjithe ne, qe lexojme apo shkruajme ketu.
> 
> Pershendetje edhe nga une!



Thirrjen e bera thjeshte per ata qe nuk guxojne dhe me duket se je keqkuptuar.
Gjithsesi te kerkoj falje nqs ti e ke marre si ofeze, duke te uruar sukese!

----------


## trysil

Lidhur me Konkursin LETRAR

Idea për shpalljen e Konkursit Letrar, duhet të them që në fillim, është ide që duhet përshëndetur. 
Konkurset Letrare nuk janë pa traditë. Siç e dimë, qysh në Greqinë antike mbaheshin konkurse letrare në fushën e artit dramatik. Personalisht, gjithnjë mendoj se Konkursi Letrar mund të nxjerr në pah vlera, mund të inkurajoj dhe mund të sjellë edhe befasi. Patjetër që shumë e rëndësishme është ajo se kush merret me ato vlera.
Me sa kuptova, e dëshiroj të mos jetë ashtu siç e kam kuptuar unë, me Konkursin do të merren të gjithë antarët e forumit. 

PSE KISHA PASUR DËSHIRË TË MOS JETË ASHTU
Në radhë të parë, letërsia bashkëkohore (moderrne, postmoderne) nuk është për masat, ajo është për eliten, lexuesin e pasionuar dhe për ata që letërsinë e duan e prodhojnë dhe e konsumojnë letërsinë me pasion.
Ka plot anëtarë në forum, jam i bindur për këtë, se do të zgjedhnin, krijime të kapshme, të tejdukshme dhe deklarative. Një juri e fortë do ta kuptonte atë çka thashë më lart, fare lehtë. Po t'i shtinte anëtarët e FORUMIT të votonin; jam i sigurt se pikërisht krijime me vlera të larta ideoestetike do të hudheshin në shportë.
Letërsia nuk komunikon, e as që ka komunikuar me të gjitha shtresat ndonjëherë, madje as vlerat e REALIZMIT SOCIALIST, ani se në shikim të parë dukeshin fare pranë masave.

                                                                                 Ju uroj sukses të gjithë pjesëmarrësve.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kur shkruajti Mitrush Kuteli poezine e lamtumires nga kjo jete i'u deshen te pakten 6 muaj! 

Sigurisht ate poezi nuk do e harroj kurre per ate bukuri madheshtore ne strofe dhe mendim.... por sigurisht as per Kutelin nuk ishte i lehte ky muhabet, 6 muaj i'u deshen Kutelit t'a shkruaj nje poezi kaq te bukur.... po Kryeplakut sa vjet do i duhen te shkruaj dicka te bukur?

E pra faleminderit shume per ftesen por une personalisht nuk mundem t'ju bej ndonje mrekulli deri per Krishtlindje....

ju qe besoni tel mrekullia e Krishtlindjeve.... Gezuare per shume vjet!

----------


## xfiles

> Me sa kuptova, e dëshiroj të mos jetë ashtu siç e kam kuptuar unë, me Konkursin do të merren të gjithë antarët e forumit. 
> 
> PSE KISHA PASUR DËSHIRË TË MOS JETË ASHTU
> Në radhë të parë, letërsia bashkëkohore (moderrne, postmoderne) nuk është për masat, ajo është për eliten, lexuesin e pasionuar dhe për ata që letërsinë e duan e prodhojnë dhe e konsumojnë letërsinë me pasion.


tyrsil,
forumi shqiptare eshte per "masat", edhe pse nuk arrij te kuptoj se ç'quan ti me masa dhe elite, prandaj e drejte eshte te gjykohet nga masat.

Une nuk marr vesh nga letersia, as nuk e kam shume me qejf, dhe jam i sigurte se nje juri e zgjedhur poetesh do jepte gjykimin me te drejte. 
Po ketu jemi njerez te thjeshte, ku lexojme nga njerez te thjeshte, per njerezit e thjeshte.

----------


## desaparacidos

Me keshilluan te shkarkoja nje roman qe kishte vene Fiori ketu, po s'po e gjej per qamet. Ndihme...

Une do kisha nis ndonje gje po me sa morra vesh romanet nuk lejohen keshtu qe ...

----------


## Kreksi

> Me keshilluan te shkarkoja nje roman qe kishte vene Fiori ketu, po s'po e gjej per qamet. Ndihme...
> 
> Une do kisha nis ndonje gje po me sa morra vesh romanet nuk lejohen keshtu qe ...


Qe e ke ketu ne kete lidhje. lexim te kendshem;
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ewpost&t=87733

----------


## trysil

Z.xfiles,
më ka shkuar mendja se mund të keqkuptohem, por qëllimi im ka qenë fisnik dhe vetëm fisnik.
Ma kujton një gjë që dihet se forumi është i masave, dhe pikërisht për këtë më pëlqen.
Por, nuk heq dorë nga ajo që kam thënë.
Artet, me që në të shumtën e rasteve, në këtë rast letërsia, janë polidimensionale, nuk kuptohen njësoj nga të gjithë.
Po e përsëris, qëllimi im është fisnik dhe vetëm fisnik

----------


## xfiles

> Z.xfiles,
> më ka shkuar mendja se mund të keqkuptohem, por qëllimi im ka qenë fisnik dhe vetëm fisnik.
> Ma kujton një gjë që dihet se forumi është i masave, dhe pikërisht për këtë më pëlqen.
> Por, nuk heq dorë nga ajo që kam thënë.
> Artet, me që në të shumtën e rasteve, në këtë rast letërsia, janë polidimensionale, nuk kuptohen njësoj nga të gjithë.
> Po e përsëris, qëllimi im është fisnik dhe vetëm fisnik


me falni per keqkuptimin atehere.

----------


## Fiori

Kam marre shume krijime dy ditet e fundit per konkursin, por nga vizitore te Albasoul dhe te forumit te cilet nuk jane te regjistruar ne forum. Ky konkurs u krijua nga vete anetaret e forumit Shqiptar dhe u dedikohet atyre, ndaj do ju lutesha nq se doni me patjeter te merrni pjese ne konkurs duhet dhe te regjistroheni qe vizitoret e forumit te letersise tu njohin pak me shume. 

Ne te kundert krijimet e anetareve te cilet nuk jane te regjistruar, do i publikoj pas konkursit ne nje teme me vete ne forum.

Pershendetje

----------

